# Any FitBit users here?



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

my sister got one of those Fitbit watch thingies last week - to count her steps apparently.
She loaned it to me to try out today. After i got it on my wrist I tapped it & it showed something like 2021 steps. (this is what she'd taken so far today, I guess?)
Me, being me,.... i sat down on a chair & swung my arms -like i was walking- a bunch of times.
i waited a min. or 2 , then tapped it on again.
It showed like, 2047 steps. I hadn't MOVED.
WTF? pffffft......


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

> Any FitBit users here?


 My wife! Gave her as a present on her Happy Bday , but she already lost charger


----------



## WGZ (Feb 3, 2017)

if that's one of its main functions...that's sad, very sad. I got a pedometer for free from a cereal box 15 years ago that counted my steps rather accurately.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

jargey3000 said:


> ... WTF? pffffft......


 ... all is not lost, your post confirms an useless gadget or fad. I admit I'm a non-believer here. Worst yet, reminds me of a self-imposed tracking device.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

....if they make it.....people (read "sheep") will buy it!!.......
"MUST
HAVE
FITBIT"

(update: I 'googled' a bit on it last nite (during over-time..haha). Apparently washing your hands also adds a few strides as well...FLOL! I plan to test it by "raising my elbow" a few times tonight as Habs bounce back! Hic!)


----------



## mordko (Jan 23, 2016)

I use it, Charge 2. Monitors heart rate during exercises so I can keep at the appropriate level and records different types of exercises. Very accurate on distances, records routes. Also like that it monitors sleep patterns and any changes. 

If I get lazy and skip on exercises then I can't hide it from myself - everything is measured. 

Helps to keep consistency.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

mordko said:


> I use it, Charge 2. Monitors heart rate during exercises so I can keep at the appropriate level and records different types of exercises. Very accurate on distances, records routes. Also like that it monitors sleep patterns and any changes.
> 
> If I get lazy and skip on exercises then I can't hide it from myself - everything is measured.
> 
> Helps to keep consistency.


thanks mordko
any comments on the 'swinging arms' & 'hand-washing', mentioned above?
have you noticed anything like that?
:excitement:


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

mordko said:


> If I get lazy and skip on exercises then I can't hide it from myself - everything is measured.
> 
> .


I also have an old-fashioned monitor for that too.....it's called a belt!!


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

jargey3000 said:


> ....if they make it.....people (read "sheep") will buy it!!.......
> "MUST
> HAVE
> FITBIT"
> ...


 ... LOL!



> I also have an old-fashioned monitor for that too.....it's called a belt!!


 :encouragement: :highly_amused:


----------



## mordko (Jan 23, 2016)

jargey3000 said:


> thanks mordko
> any comments on the 'swinging arms' & 'hand-washing', mentioned above?
> have you noticed anything like that?
> :excitement:


Not really. I don't care for the step count. Tend to use it for the things that I listed above (like calorie count/distance/heart rate while doing the actual exercise).


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

jargey3000 said:


> my sister got one of those Fitbit watch thingies last week - to count her steps apparently.
> She loaned it to me to try out today. After i got it on my wrist I tapped it & it showed something like 2021 steps. (this is what she'd taken so far today, I guess?)
> Me, being me,.... i sat down on a chair & swung my arms -like i was walking- a bunch of times.
> i waited a min. or 2 , then tapped it on again.
> ...




jargey might we charge you with determining what is the minimal bodily exertion that will register with fitBit as one stride?

does blinking an eye do the trick? 
escalate to full smile, what happens?
smiling while turning head to right?
smile, turn head, shrug shoulder?

somewhere on the spectrum between eye blink & jumping jacks the device should pick up.

but whatever you do, please don't start sleeping with your fitBit. There are other companions that are more fun.

.


----------



## Dilbert (Nov 20, 2016)

We also need to know if beer or rum is better. I'm thinking maybe beer?


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

....I'm currently testing it's sensitivity to.....shall we say..... flatulence...AND...eructation.....
Will advise results as they..uh, ..."break".....


----------



## Dilbert (Nov 20, 2016)

Eructation. I had to look that one up.


----------



## RBull (Jan 20, 2013)

No, I wouldn't waste my money. Useless, as you have pointed out by uncovering a small portion of the deficiencies. Designed to fool people into thinking they're active. 

My strength and endurance at the gym and outside, along with visual physical evidence tell me the truth. If you rely on a fitbit you're probably not very fit.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

RBull said:


> No, I wouldn't waste my money. Useless, as you have pointed out by uncovering a small portion of the deficiencies. Designed to fool people into thinking they're active.
> 
> My strength and endurance at the gym and outside, along with visual physical evidence tell me the truth. If you rely on a fitbit you're probably not very fit.


well-said bull....but, I do notice some pretty buff dudes (& dudettes) at the gym wearing them too...
....well.... I notice MORE dudettes ,,,


----------



## mrPPincer (Nov 21, 2011)

I don't think I'd buy one, but if I had one I'd definitely use it.
I'd estimate maybe a third of the people in my hiking groups use some kind of tracker or another.

Cell phones have apps that can tell you the approximate number of steps using GPS. Some people use the FitBits or something like it.
One of them gave me a simple device that counts steps with a very simple mechanism consisting of a spring and little hammer with a digital clock.

It's interesting to compare the info after you've hiked for a couple hours, see what the various devices say.
Not so much maybe if you're just working on the 'molson muscle' in the recliner but, hey, excercise is excercise, so it's all good :encouragement:


----------



## RBull (Jan 20, 2013)

jargey3000 said:


> well-said bull....but, I do notice some pretty buff dudes (& dudettes) at the gym wearing them too...
> ....well.... I notice MORE dudettes ,,,


Buff can mean different things to different people. I said "fit" which may/may not be the same thing depending on someones interpretation. But I expect you probably mean well toned and muscular and perhaps fit (adding aerobically strong/good endurance-my interpretation), as well. They didn't get that way from wearing a fitbit. Personal commitment, weights/strength training were keys and probably to a lesser degree a certain amount of cardio, which the fitbit could measure, albeit arguably inaccurately. Many of these people are likely quite self aware and don't mind "advertising" their commitment to their bodies and health a la fitbit. 

I'll take back some of what I said earlier. If the device creates more motivation for people to get and keep moving I'm all for it, given our overly sedentary, lazy and unhealthy society. Whether the fitbit is at all accurate may not matter as much in this case.


----------



## mordko (Jan 23, 2016)

Fitbit is absolutely accurate for measuring distance and good enough for the heart rate (and you don't have to put anything around your chest). Pretty good for measuring sleep.

I have a strong suspicion that it's also good for measuring the number of steps if one can keep the flatulence problem in check, but don't find the function particularly useful.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

I might be an ol' fart..... but i wish i could find that ped-o-meter, or whatever it was called...that my uncle gave me back in the '60's. Chrome thing...with a chain... you somehow dialed in your average stride. then attached the thing to your belt, and the chain to your pants leg, and then started truckin' on down the road!
I'll bet that thing could rival Fitbit for accuarcy!


----------



## mordko (Jan 23, 2016)

Do find find it and I will take you up on your accuarcy bet. You are going to lose though because Fitbit talks to the GPS. It also measures pulse and does a bunch of other interesting little tasks, like storing all the information in the database and recording the map of your route.


----------



## RBull (Jan 20, 2013)

mordko said:


> Fitbit is absolutely accurate for measuring distance and good enough for the heart rate (and you don't have to put anything around your chest). Pretty good for measuring sleep.
> 
> I have a strong suspicion that it's also good for measuring the number of steps if one can keep the flatulence problem in check, but don't find the function particularly useful.


Distance and possibly heart rate, I can buy that. I own a Garmin wrist GPS from 15 years ago that is too. I believe so was my Polar heart rate rate monitor but needed chest belt. These weren't things I used often especially after I become more fit and knew my pace and body much better. 

From what I gather Fitbit however seems more typically used to count steps (activity) throughout the day. Some luck may be needed with the accuracy walking through the office, your home, the gym, sitting, as even jargeys simple example proved, and from what I've read.


----------



## mordko (Jan 23, 2016)

Like I say, don't monitor the steps. However the watch is set to a target of 10,000 - it's the preset option. When I go for long walks or runs, after ~6km it starts the "celebration" for reaching the target. Not once has the target been reached by moving in a chair at work. 

If someone wanted to count steps, the system would work well for meaningful distances.


----------



## Estell Ault (Jul 4, 2015)

yeah i noticed it too, i just swing my arms and it would count as a step. What i like about Fitbit is it monitors your heart rate and sleep


----------



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

I want the one that when heart rate drops to zero,
automatically texts the undertaker.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

Jumping in late. I have to say I have really enjoyed my Fitbit. I had the first generation when it came out and wasn't available in Canada yet. I really like it. My spouse has a newer one, and he wears it all the time. It really depends on what you are buying it for. It is much more accurate than a regular pedometer, I had a few of those and actually tested them at the same time by counting my steps in my head, plus with the cheap pedometer, and the Fitbit. I had the one that could clip on the belt or in my case the under garment. It did not register hand movement and was accurate for the most part. The ones worn on the wrist does do hand movement. So I guess you can 'cheat' if you swing your hands. We have Fitbit challenges at work all the time, opand one of the guys usually cream is at night because he is on his Wi playing. He takes it off now when playing the wi. It also counts movements (botht the wrist version and the clip) if you are hula hooping. It works fine in building, I have been everywhere with it, it's not gps located, it has track me underground subways. 

I find it useful for calculating trends and motivating me to be a little more active. The heart rate monitor is much easier than those that have the chest strap. A few years ago, it did measure low, but they have fixed that bug. The sleep and heart rate monitors are great. The weekly tracking is handy as it ties into your app. 

Depending on what your goals and purpose are, I think the Fitbit can be great.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

humble_pie said:


> jargey might we charge you with determining what is the minimal bodily exertion that will register with fitBit as one stride?
> 
> does blinking an eye do the trick?
> escalate to full smile, what happens?
> ...


Lol... I have answered and more 

does blinking an eye do the trick? NO stride
escalate to full smile, what happens? NO stride, unless you move your arm with the Fitbit in a swinging motion because your are happy 
smiling while turning head to right? NO if it's a side to side motion
smile, turn head, shrug shoulder? NO on the shoulder shrug, however if you lift your hands up when you shrug, it will.

A shimmy dance or dance with your hands to your side will register if you have a good bounce to your dance. 

I also got to test our that if you are on an airplane which is ascending or an elevator which is ascending, and you walk fast stride (even in a spot) it will register flights of stairs. It was awesome that I got off a flight and it showed 90 flights of stairs. People look at your strangely on the elevator

Any others ones.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Plugging Along said:


> Lol... I have answered and more
> 
> 
> 
> ...


plugging - could you please post a video of you, doing this manoeuver...? :rolleyes2:


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

FitBit can also solve your murder



> [Police] obtained search warrants for Connie Dabate's Fitbit, both of their cell phones, computers and house alarm logs.
> 
> Synchronizing those logs, here's what detectives say they found, according to the warrant:
> 
> ...


iPhone tracks all the same and more btw


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

jargey3000 said:


> plugging - could you please post a video of you, doing this manoeuver...? :rolleyes2:


There are some things best left to the imagination. We had a lot of fun trying to figure out what registered as a step and not.


----------

